# Fishers of Men Poem



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fishers of Men *

*Connie Campbell Bratcher*

Right where we are, on the sea of life,
Our Lord calls us from all sin...
And as we leave our nets and follow,
He makes us fishers of men.

Men, bound in the sea of destruction,
Struggle on the gospel line...
Some get away and fall by the side,
The new life never to find;
Others grasp the precious gospel Truth,
And are brought out of death's sea...
Praising the Saviour for life anew,
Their souls now cleansed and made free.

The loving Master's most tender call
Can be clearly heard within...
"My children, leave it all, follow me,
I'll make you Fishers of Men."


----------

